# Personalized bags



## Jouanna6 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all, 
We are going to start a company store for a client that will require us putting each order in its own bag and delivered to the school for distribution. Do you have any bag recommendations for us to look into? The bags don't have to personalized but it might be a nice touch.
Thanks, 
JCW


----------



## Upscale (Dec 3, 2017)

What are you putting in the bag?


----------

